# Atlanta



## Chris_M (Jan 21, 2012)

Hi all. I am going to be in Atlanta for 3 weeks in December, and was wondering if any of you guys could recommend any sponsors, exhibits or retailers (dartfrog related of course  ) I should go see. 

I already have a visit to the botanical gardens in mind. And of course, I'll go to the aquarium. I've been there 5 times already and it gets better each time. The first dartfrog tank I saw in the flesh was in the Georgia aquarium on a behind the scenes tour.

Thanks.


----------



## Whitneyd88 (Nov 12, 2011)

They don't sell dart frogs but if you like marine aquariums definitely check out my friends at Pure Reef! It's a gorgeous store in Alpharetta!


----------



## jckee1 (Mar 22, 2011)

While I've never been, I would imagine the Atlanta Botanical Gardens might be nice to visit.


----------



## Firawen (Jan 29, 2012)

I volunteer at ABG every week, it's pretty cool.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris_M (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks guys. I will definitely look up that reef shop. I really appreciate the advice.


----------



## ndame88 (Sep 24, 2010)

Bump, Im driving from IL to Atlanta the first week of December for work, any recommendations for good Herp stores in route or in Atlanta. I hate paying for shipping.


----------

